# Paint from Woodies



## Shawady (18 Jul 2011)

Has anyone ever used Woodies own brand paint?
I have to do a bit of painting at home and Woodies own brand is cheaper than the well known type and I'm wondering did others find it ok to use?


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Jul 2011)

Yup, I got a load of the big tubs of white matt interior paint Woodies brand - I have still to return most of them - rubbish.
I was told by a painter/decorator friend not to use it and to buy "proper" paint but of course, I knew better.
In the end, I went and bought the "proper" stuff. Lesson learned.

What I noticed was, the Woodies paint needed about twice as many coats as the good stuff - even more in some places. Maybe it worked out cheaper but it was a hell of a lot more work - I've to paint the outside walls (when theres some dry weather) and you can be sure I wont be buying the cheap stuff this time.


----------



## Statler (18 Jul 2011)

I found it to be ok for ceilings, interior wood and metal. However, I used it for one room and found I needed a couple of extra coats when compared with different brands in other rooms. It seems to have lasted as well as the others, but I used more of it and it took more time.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (18 Jul 2011)

I used the soft sheen version some years ago and it was ok.  Made the mistake of buying matt and it was a disaster.  Will need to redo the walls as they are dreadful.  Dulux, Crown or Colortrend would be a much better option.


----------



## dubgem (18 Jul 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> Yup, I got a load of the big tubs of white matt interior paint Woodies brand - I have still to return most of them - rubbish.
> I was told by a painter/decorator friend not to use it and to buy "proper" paint but of course, I knew better.
> In the end, I went and bought the "proper" stuff. Lesson learned.
> 
> What I noticed was, the Woodies paint needed about twice as many coats as the good stuff - even more in some places. Maybe it worked out cheaper but it was a hell of a lot more work - I've to paint the outside walls (when theres some dry weather) and you can be sure I wont be buying the cheap stuff this time.


 
Strangely my experience was almost the exact opposite of this, beat for beat.

I was recommended by a builder to get get Woodie's own brand as he said in his experience you needed fewer coats than of the big name brands. 

Got a tub of their own-brand brilliant white emulsion and it was terrific, even on raw plaster only needed two coats and it looked perfect. Have been recommending it to all and sundry ever since.

My experience was about 3 years ago - was yours more or less recent? Maybe they changed their formula at some stage which might account for our different experiences.


----------



## Jazz01 (18 Jul 2011)

Got some recently to repaint two bedrooms & it was good... two coats & covered it well... didn't see the need to spend almost twice the price on a "named" brand... 

Have never used the external paints.. so can't comment on those...


----------



## potnoodler (18 Jul 2011)

i always thought with paint is difference in the price of the paint,wasnt worth it compared to the time , labour and effort, especially externally and probably would mean getting extra few years out of it


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Jul 2011)

> My experience was about 3 years ago - was yours more or less recent?



I was painting about 18 months ago - or thereabouts.
Very interesting that it worked out for you. You did say brilliant white - I used a matt - I wonder is that of any interest.
I also was painting on "raw" slabs - their first ever coats.


----------



## Shawady (18 Jul 2011)

Some of my walls are newly plastered also so it might be better to go for a Dulex or Crown.


----------



## dubgem (18 Jul 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> I was painting about 18 months ago - or thereabouts.
> Very interesting that it worked out for you. You did say brilliant white - I used a matt - I wonder is that of any interest.
> I also was painting on "raw" slabs - their first ever coats.


 
Actually "brilliant white" was the colour, the type was matt emulsion.

I was painting over skimmed plaster, not raw slabs, not sure if that makes a difference, but I understand that skimmed plaster soaks paint up which is why you often need many coats. So mine only needing two was a good result for Woodies.


----------



## Thirsty (18 Jul 2011)

I'm with Potnoodler on this one - your time, effort and energy are worth 10 times more than the cost of the paint.  Skimping on cheap paint seems pointless.

As always I recommend Colortrend; they also do large tubs of 'ceilling paint' which is excellent for a foundation coat over unpainted wood or plaster.


----------



## choccy (18 Jul 2011)

i'm a fan of woodies paint- i find it great- we had to paint whole house and used their interior lights - about 5 colours, i've since used it on another house- its cheap as chips , very good quality. only place i needed 3 coats was bringing bright blue room back to white
 used 2 coats on prevoiusly painted walls for good coverage. on fresh plaster board i used trade white first then put on the woodies interior lights on top. 

i find it great if you've a lot of area to over as dulux is obviously more expensive- i then used the dulux in the sitting room cos i picked a diff colour i really liked


----------



## kee101 (18 Jul 2011)

Yes I painted my whole house on neawly plastered walls with big tubs of Woodies Magnoilia paint in matt and covered like a dream, always found Woodies brand great, tried the B&Q brand and had to used about 3 coats just to get a good coverage!
By the way Woodies brands of paints are all make by Fleatwood Ireland, and I would consider Fleetwood Paints great also!


----------



## salaried (19 Jul 2011)

I would agree with Elefantfresh, I used the brilliant white emulsion on our ceilings and wasted too much time going over it again and again, I should have listened to my wife who only ever buys dulux, I got the dulux the next day and flew through the work, It is hard enough moving furniture around and putting it back again and realising when it is dried in that you will have to repeat the whole thing again, For the sake of the extra cost I would stick with dulux.


----------



## salaried (19 Jul 2011)

Shawady, I missed where you said your walls are newly plastered, How long ago did you have them done, Are they properly dried out ?, Even if they are dry, Painting on to them would be a mistake without sealing them first.


----------



## Shawady (19 Jul 2011)

The walls were actually done last year so are well dried out. Most of the walls are not newly plastered. 
We got some work done to the house and replaced a set of double doors with a new wall, hence a mixture of newly plaster walls and old ones to be painted.
It is a hall, stairs and landing to be painted first.


----------



## Moneypit (25 Jul 2011)

Have only heard bad reports on the Woodies own brand paint.  If you're looking to cut down on costs go to the Dulux Trade Centre in Tallaght and get them to mix the colour you want in a 10 litre White Emulsion Trade paint drum, works out a lot cheaper.


----------



## horusd (25 Jul 2011)

Moneypit said:


> Have only heard bad reports on the Woodies own brand paint. If you're looking to cut down on costs* go to the Dulux Trade Centre in Tallaght* and get them to mix the colour you want in a 10 litre White Emulsion Trade paint drum, works out a lot cheaper.


 
Or try Crown paints in Coolock on the Malahide Road. Very helpful staff and a lot cheaper than DIY' stores.


----------



## Mpsox (25 Jul 2011)

used exterior paint from Woodies when i was getting the house painted, it does seem a bit watery but it's been fine for the pebble dash parts. However, where the walls were smooth, it started flaking after the bad weather earlier in the year.


----------



## PolkaDot (4 Oct 2013)

Just bumping this thread to see if anyone else can offer some experiences on the Woodies brand paint?

10L tubs of their Interior Lights paints currently going for €25. Tempting.

5L of Dulux Easycare is €60!


----------



## emeralds (5 Oct 2013)

PolkaDot said:


> Just bumping this thread to see if anyone else can offer some experiences on the Woodies brand paint?
> 
> *10L tubs of their Interior Lights paints currently going for €25. Tempting.
> *
> 5L of Dulux Easycare is €60!



Don't waste your €25. It's like water..


----------



## jab1 (12 Oct 2013)

emeralds said:


> Don't waste your €25. It's like water..



and don't waste your 60 euro 0n dulux for 5 l when you can get 10 litres of colourtrend for slightly more.


----------

